# Arwen is back in the garage :)



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I live in Florida, and we just had our first real cold front of the year, it got down to 46 last night. Last winter, from early December until some time in March, Arwen, my feral kitty, slept in the garage at night, and sometimes she stuck around until the late afternoon. She'd go out and visit my neighbors, she follows them and their dog on their evening walk, and then she'd come back when it was time for bed. Last night was her first night back in the garage. I thought maybe she'd be freaked out a little bit. She did check out every inch of the garage before she settled down, and let me pet her for a while. Then about 5 minutes into me spending time with her, she curls up in her little cat bed, and she's done. I leave a radio on very softly, and have a little nightlight. She took right to using the litter box again. She seems happy to be back. In fact, she stayed in there until about noon. 

She's so funny, if we leave the door cracked, she will stand watch at the end of the garage, looking out all the while. But as soon as I close up the garage, she knows she can close her eyes and really sleep comfortably. That makes me happy. My neighbors and I estimate that she may have been in our neighborhood for as much as 10 years. She has her ear tipped, so at some point she was spayed and vaccinated. I thought maybe she'd start meowing to get out in the middle of the night. She did not make one peep all night long. I am so happy to have her in there for the winter


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

That is too sweet. I'm so happy Arwen is back in the warm garage for the winter, nothing like a safe, warm place for her to sleep without having to worry about anything!  I remember your posts last winter when it got really cold, even in Florida. You are amazing for taking care of her, howsefrau32!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Arwen: 
"Is it still here? YES! my safe, out of the cold, safe spot, is still here!!...now to get some sleep...purrr, purrrr, purrrr..."


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

That's great that Arwen is back and great that you provide that for her. It makes you wonder how feral these kitties are that just prefer to live outdoors when they can.


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

So sweet. She seems like a real sweet heart.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you! She really is my sweetheart. She is in there right now, at 1:00 in the afternoon, even though it's in the 60's. She didn't want to go out there, so I just let her stay. You can really tell she's getting to be an old lady by how she likes to sleep so much. I love knowing that she is right in there. I pop in and visit with her often


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

So glad to hear Arwen is back in the garage - that little girl knows where she's got it good.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aww, it must be like vacation time for Arwen.  Wow, I've got nothing to worry about! I have food, it's warm, and there aren't any other cats or predators here!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I'd think twice about letting her stay in the garage in the winter. Better safe than sorry. Next thing you know she'll be writing complaint letters to housekeeping management about the lack of warm towel racks in her suite and a view of the lake. Wink wink ;-)


----------

